# Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...



## Acronicta (2. März 2009)

Mist,

vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir eine gebracuhte, damals 1 Jahr alte Oase Aquamax ECO 8000 TEichpumpe gekauft, die imer einwandfrei funktionierte.

Jetzt wollte ich sie wieder in Betrieb nehmen, aber sie spinnt:

2 Sek. an - 1 Sek. aus - 2 Sek. an - 1 Sek. aus usw...

Verstopft ist nix.

Jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte?


----------



## matzeed7 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

ich hoffe du hast die Pumpe im wasser getestet, wegen dem trockenlaufschutz


wenn sie im wasser net geht, ist es vielleicht ein kabelbruch


----------



## Acronicta (2. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast die Pumpe im wasser getestet, wegen dem trockenlaufschutz
> 
> 
> wenn sie im wasser net geht, ist es vielleicht ein kabelbruch



Klar IM Wasser.

Und sie pumpt (2 Sek.) - geht aus (1 Sek.) - pumpt (2 Sek.) - geht aus (1 Sek.) und so weiter.

Springt also laufend an und nach 2-3 Sek. wieder aus, dann wieder an und so weiter.

Kann da ein Schalter drin sein, der spinnt?


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*



Acronicta schrieb:


> Klar IM Wasser.
> 
> Und sie pumpt (2 Sek.) - geht aus (1 Sek.) - pumpt (2 Sek.) - geht aus (1 Sek.) und so weiter.
> 
> ...



Hi
hast du sie länger laufen gelassen?

Ich glaube sie macht erst einen einminütigen automatischen Selbsttest


----------



## Haegar (2. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Ich habe gerade mal in der Gebrauchsanweisung nachgesehen, denn ich habe mir letzte Woche eine Aquamax 8000 Eco gekauft.
Dort steht:Zitat-
Das Gerät schaltet automatisch ein, wenn Sie die Stromversorgung hergestellt haben. Die Pumpe vollzieht bei Inbetriebnahme einen vorprogrammierten, ca. zweiminütigen Selbsttest. Hierbei durchläuft die Pumpe unterschiedliche Drehzahlen und erkennt, ob sie sich im Trockenlauf/Blockierung oder im getauchten Zustand befindet. Im Falle von Trockenlauf/ bei Blockierung schaltet die Pumpe automatisch nach ca. 90 Sekunden aus. Im Störfall unterbrechen Sie die Stromzufuhr und "fluten Sie die Pumpe"bzw. entfernen Sie das Hindernis. Danach können Sie das Gerät wieder in Betrieb setzen. - Zitat



Ansonsten steht noch unter "Störungen": Filterschale verstopft?


Eventuell ein Wackelkontakt?


Eventuell auch Wasserstein am Rotor( Schadensursache bei meiner alten Heissner

Josta
www.corgihouse.de


----------



## zickenkind (2. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hallo,

Wollte auch gerade den gleichen Thread starten.

habe bei meiner Pumpe das gleiche Problem, seid dem Wochenende. Ist auch eine o**e eco. Verstopft ist nix, weil Wasser ansaugen nach dem überlauf Prinzip, Wasser läuft und läuft. Aber Gehäuse und Pumpenrad sind sauber. Aber nach dem Selbsttest, wenn das einer ist dann bleibt die Pumpe aus. Bin mal gespannt ob einer noch eine Tip hat. Werde auch gleich noch ne E-Mail an O**e schicken, schauen wir mal...

73 Michael


----------



## CityCobra (3. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Zur Erinnerung - 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19365

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob meine beiden Pumpen laufen werden, wenn ich diese wieder in Betrieb nehme. 
Zum Glück ist zwar noch Garantie drauf, aber Ärger hat man trotzdem.
Da freut Man(n) sich schon den ganzen Winter auf das Frühjahr, und muss dann evtl. Pumpen-mäßig erstmal eine Enttäuschung erleben.


----------



## Silke (4. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hallo,
ich hatte das Problem auch mit meiner Pumpe. Allerdings nach einem halben Jahr Laufzeit. Sie musste eingeschickt werden und ich hab ne neue bekommen...


----------



## Redlisch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hiho,

wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese inkl. der Links muss man ja davon ausgehen das die neue Generation mit der SFC sehr anfällig ist. Die alten "nur Motor" Pumpen scheinen ja gut zu laufen ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Also die Eco's sind definitiv lauter als die normalen. Ich habe eine 10.000er normale O***e und eine 12.000er ECO. Die 12.000 pfeifft irgendwie  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16933
Auch meine 16.000er ECO summt ganz ordentlich. 

Die 12.000er verrichtet ohne Murren nun schon ein Jahr ihren Dienst


----------



## Redlisch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also die Eco's sind definitiv lauter als die normalen. Ich habe eine 10.000er normale O***e und eine 12.000er ECO.



Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Motoren, die alten haben einen Asyncronmotor, die neuen "ECO" einen Servomotor.

Axel


----------



## lollo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hallo,



Redlisch schrieb:


> Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Motoren, die alten haben einen Asyncronmotor, die neuen "ECO" einen Servomotor


Auch ein Servomotor ist ein Asynchronmotor, ausgestattet mit einem Servoregler zur Optimierung des Wirkungsgrades.
 siehe auch hier 

Da O...e diese Pumpen als elektronisch regelbar (Drehzahlregler) anbietet,
ist es also ein Asynchronmotor.


----------



## Acronicta (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Haha - DER HAMMER !

Habe die defekte Pumpe - nur die nackte Pumpe ohne jede Anbauteile -  vor ca. 5 Tagen an Oase geschickt mit einem netten Brief, dass diese Pumpe von 2006 wäre, also 3 Jahre alt und den Defekt beschrieben.
Auch gesagt, dass ich keine Rechnung mehr finden könne und gefragt, wie es sein könnte, das eine so teure Pumpe schon nach nicht mal 3 Jahren einen Defekt in der Steuer-Elekronik hätte.
Und mal dezent darauf hingewiesen, dass der Wettbewerb inzwischen auch Pumpen gleicher Leistung und gleichen Verbrauchs (Fuperfish Pond ECO 8000) für weniger als ein Drittel des Preises bei 3 Jahren Garantie anbietet.

Habe dann um Kostenvoranschlag gebeten.

Heute - also nur 5 Tage später - klingelt der Postbote und übergibt mir eine flammneue Oase ECO 8000 mit allem Zubehör in OVP!!!

Alte Pumpe nicht mehr reparabel, und neue Pumpe im kostenlosen Austausch, stand im Begleitschreiben.

RESPEKT !!!

Und das ohne eine Rechnung mitzuschicken !

Absolute klasse !!!


----------



## matzeed7 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Ein Wunder!


----------



## Acronicta (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> Ein Wunder!






Warum?

Ich finds erstaunlich, dass es noch sowas gibt - ohne Rechnung nach 3 Jahren und das bei einem 350-Euro-Produkt...


----------



## lollo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hallo,



Acronicta schrieb:


> Warum?



ich denke, weil Du ganz einfach eine Markenpumpe von einem führenden Hersteller erworben hattest. Der Wettbewerb ist hart.
Bei einer CE Pumpe, sprich *C*hina *E*xport, währe das ganze anders ausgegangen.


----------



## juergen-b (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

hy,

zumindest gute serviceleistung !

aber was das ohne rechnung betrifft so denke ich daß es bisher keine einzige eco pumpe gibt die außerhalb der garantie(5j) ist - ich denke die sind doch noch gar nicht solange auf dem markt ????


----------



## zickenkind (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Guten Abend @ All,

auch ich kann berichten das meine eingeschickte Pumpe HEUTE nach 1.Woche zurückgekommen ist. Meine alte Pumpe....... NEIN eine FUNKELNAGELNEUE Pumpe und sogar eine Numer besser als die eingeschickte. Eingeschickt eine ECO 6000 und bekommen eine ECO 8000 CWS. Toller Service von OASE. Da ist man(n) doch schon mal bereit einen Euro mehr auszugeben. Meine alte Pumpe gibt es nicht mehr, also habe ich das Neue Modell bekommen. Ach ja einen habe ich noch, am 29`ten wäre die Garantie abgelaufen. ALSO TOLLER SERVICE UND MEIN NÄCHSTES PRODUKT WIRD WIEDER VON OASE SEIN ! ! ! ! 

73 Michael


----------



## Acronicta (13. März 2009)

*AW: Oase Aquamax Eco spinnt! an-aus-an-aus...*

Hallo,

meine Pumpe, die ich heute kostenlos bekommen habe, ist auch eine ECO 8000 CWS.
Habe ich gleich heute mittag in den Teich gegeben, funzt prima.

Trotzdem - eine 350 Euro-Pumpe darf nicht nach nicht mal 3 Jahren (Gesamtlaufzeit 12 Monate) kaputt gehen...


----------

